# Ruin a character's name by removing a letter



## Humbelle (Oct 23, 2022)

I saw this on a Facebook page and thought it would be fun. 


Itch King of Angmar


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

Boomir


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 23, 2022)

Treebear


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

Trider


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Turn


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 23, 2022)

Celebor


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

Two names, two letters:

Eregrin Ook

Or

Pppin Tok

All this, and Pippi Too!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Finarfi
Fingolfi
Melan


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 23, 2022)

Not forgetting Bibo Baggis


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

Or Oo Proudfoo.

Or is it Od Prodfoot? 🤔


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

I would have wanted to do one of the Valar, but I feel it would be too disrespectful to them and Eru. 

Suron

Tugon

El


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Egolas
Awen
Galadiel

Anatar (this one makes little difference; he's too fair in the Second Age)
Pallado
Oórin


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 23, 2022)

Dan Ronfoot, Dwarf-Lord and caterer


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 23, 2022)

From a UK perspective, this is the perfect game for a wet Sunday afternoon, thank you OP!


----------



## Ent (Oct 23, 2022)

I'll toss Durn into the works.


----------



## Ent (Oct 23, 2022)

And also Bern and Born, brothers of Beorn.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

And Thorn, of course!

And Kii, and Fii...

And Dalin...


----------



## Bosko Took (Oct 23, 2022)

Somehow the image of our Enting "tossing Durn into the works" will not leave my mind's eye


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Gimi


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> Kii, and Fii...


Or Kil Fil. 😳


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Gimi


And I could have even removed the "r" in Varda, but strongly decided against it.

Oh, what you would have said if I had done so...!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Glofindel


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Glofindel


You read my mind; I would have done that one earlier.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> And I could have even removed the "r" in Varda,


Or the "V" . . .🤔


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Then it becomes a place....the world...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Then it becomes a place....the world...


Arda...love that.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

It is beautiful, and meaning 'Endless'. How true and paradoxical.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> meaning 'Endless'.


Yet one day shall all things come to an End, even Ea itself. Is it not so?

Yet metaphorically, you may be right. The memories of it shall ever remain...


----------



## Lósendir Elsurion (Oct 23, 2022)

Alright... How about Urin and his son... Urin...

We also have Elwig (never heard of an elf with a wig before!) and her son Eros.

Surprisingly the elves of Doriath really liked tin. Go ask their king!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Thigol 

...Didn't even think of that.


----------



## Lósendir Elsurion (Oct 23, 2022)

I was actually thinking of *Tin*gol!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Indeed. That could be even worse...

Fanor - Feanor


----------



## Lósendir Elsurion (Oct 23, 2022)

_Grim _was he when his master _Sauman_ spoke to him (by the way: Sau = hog in german).

I wonder if _To_ and his wife _Godberry_ ever visited the dwarf _Loin_!

I'm having too much fun with this!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

That much is clear....🤣

Bad the Boman


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Varda stands upon Taniquetil, and so does Arda, since Taniquetil is within it...nay?

(How did I not realise this earlier?)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Arda consumes and envelops all of Taniquetil, so indeed they are within one another.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Arda consumes and envelops all of Taniquetil, so indeed they are within one another.


And so are we, Ilmare and Varda.


----------



## Lósendir Elsurion (Oct 23, 2022)

Sorry to disrupt your rather poetic conversation with my stupid joke, but here we go:

_Mm_ the Petty-dwarf. Sounds like he's enjoying something. Certainly not the company of _Bun_ and _Him_ though....


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Lósendir Elsurion said:


> rather poetic conversation


_Such are oft our ways. Feel free to join if you wish. _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Wouldn't say stupid. That's good!

And correct you are, @Nienna Qalme-Tári . Perhaps we should get some discourse between Ilmare and Varda going in the shoutbox or a private chat. You may begin if you wish.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> You may begin if you wish.


Didn't we already? Surely thou hast not forgotten... 

_"Of Varda and Ilmare"_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

I suppose that is true.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Indeed 'tis so, and we may continue there.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Have you begun?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Ahhh...

I thought it was _your_ turn to reply...?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Is it? I shall look.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Is it? I shall look.


Ilmare asks this:

_"And what of you, Varda? What shalt thou do?"_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

And back to topic:

Gotmog
Gaurung
Húrn


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Uwen


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2022)

Elm Hammerand


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2022)

Atty Bolger


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 23, 2022)

And Alf (Garnett)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Nagul


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tilon
Aren


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

Cidan


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Oilosseo

Maybe I shouldn't have changed that.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2022)

Oldberry


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Bobadil


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 23, 2022)

Gandal
Gaadriel
Fodo
Am
Gimi
Legoas
Aragon
Ceeborn
Celebran
Elrod


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 23, 2022)

Héoden
Owyn
Éoer
Théoded
Gría
Aruman (what he was called in the animated film)
Radagat
Denetho


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 23, 2022)

Faamir


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2022)

Sagrat


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2022)

Mane


----------



## Eljorahir (Oct 23, 2022)

The Itch King of Angma.
(He runs a drugstore specializing in various helpful ointments.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 23, 2022)

That's Humbelle's! 😄


----------



## Ugluk (Oct 24, 2022)

Frod


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 24, 2022)

Ob and Ob, the hobbits at the Prancing Pony


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 24, 2022)

Ho, No! 😳


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Mane


Varda, Ilmare and Eonwe will be *very *displeased to hear of this...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 24, 2022)

Yet the Valar also have humor... May depend on the current mood of the Master of Winds....


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> May depend on the current mood of the Master of Winds....


And let me ask thee, for thou art close to him...

_What is his current mood...?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Mane


Right back at you, EA:

_Eestor Acamen_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 24, 2022)

It is withheld from most, if not all, for now is the most mysterious time that he wanders within. 

For in this time, the Dawn of the Stars, he converses with Iluvatar, and the thoughts of Eru flow into his heart openly as a fountain gushing down.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 24, 2022)

Smug


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> It is withheld from most, if not all, for now is the most mysterious time that he wanders within.
> 
> For in this time, the Dawn of the Stars, he converses with Iluvatar, and the thoughts of Eru flow into his heart openly as a fountain gushing down.


And the Light of Ilúvatar in your face must shine the brightest upon this moment...and in thy Starlight I share with thee also.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 24, 2022)

Let's try to stick to the subject, shall we?


ZehnWaters said:


> Gimi


Good one. 😄
Is that Gimi, Son of Goin?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 24, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Let's try to stick to the subject, shall we?


Yes.

Ninor


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Finkando/Figon
Matim
Curufi
Celgorm
Cranthir
Arod
Aras


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 24, 2022)

I feel sorry for poor Ill Hitfoot. 😢


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 24, 2022)

And Bad the Bowan.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Bleg Stongbow.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 24, 2022)

Eown


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 24, 2022)

Thoden


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 24, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Sagrat


Don't forget Gorag!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 24, 2022)

the dwarves Dor, Nor and Or

or is it Dri, Nri and Ri?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 24, 2022)

and that famous Petty-dwarf of the First Age: Mm


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 24, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> and that famous Petty-dwarf of the First Age: Mm


Ah yes, he betrayed Turn and Belg


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 24, 2022)

Bad the Bowman


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 24, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Bad the Bowman


Horin.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 24, 2022)

Lorie


----------



## Eljorahir (Oct 25, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's Humbelle's! 😄


Oops. Sorry Humbelle. It seems I've committed involuntary plagiarism over my Itchking post. I will accept my demerits.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 25, 2022)

Involuntary shouldn't be too much of a demotion....


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Involuntary shouldn't be too much of a demotion....


Mayhap for one that holdeth the eye of Glaurung, it shall be different, nay?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 25, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I will accept my demerits.


None will be awarded, if you come up with some originals. 😃


----------



## Eljorahir (Oct 25, 2022)

Amrot, King of Lorien
Mandil, father of Elendil
Smith of Ootton Major
and, my personal favorite: Farmer Giles of ... Ha!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

Vorone
Ciran
Celborn
Findilas


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 25, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Amrot, King of Lorien
> Mandil, father of Elendil
> Smith of Ootton Major
> and, my personal favorite: Farmer Giles of ... Ha!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

And yet not mine?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 25, 2022)

Yes, yours too.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 25, 2022)

Eured & Eurín and their sister, Ewing.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Ewing.


Ah, yes.

_Ewing. The next generation of birds - or eagles, to be specific.

Manwe please don't send me to the Halls of Mandos-_


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 25, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> _Ewing. The next generation of birds - or eagles, to be specific.
> 
> Manwe please don't send me to the Halls of Mandos-_


As a Star Wars fan:
E-Wing


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 25, 2022)

Or


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 25, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Or
> View attachment 16697


I figured those a little older than me might cite Dallas.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> _Ewing. The next generation of birds - or eagles, to be specific.
> 
> Manwe please don't send me to the Halls of Mandos-_


Don't ask how in the name of Arda, or by the Grace of the Valar, I managed to come up with _that_.

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2022)

Oho and Lobeli Sackille-Bggins


----------



## arivista (Oct 26, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Boomir


That immeditately sparked a thought: "OK Boomir."

But to stay on topic:

Mando.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

arivista said:


> Mando.


_Ah, yes. Of course. And Vare too.

But let's hope he won't be too offended by that-_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

You could do many versions. I think you're safe with Varda and Manwe, but Mandos is a dangerous one...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Mandos is a dangerous one...


Totally agreed. Don't do his...because I can totally imagine him saying something like this:

_"You dare to remove a single letter of my name? Tears Unnumbered ye shall shed!"_

(Yes, the first line of his first prophecy is enough to instill terror in the hearts of any who are unfortunate enough to hear it.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Yeah, I could see that happening. He might regret it later, but he might banish you, or worse, talk about prophecy..😅🤣


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Yeah, I could see that happening. He might regret it later, but he might banish you, or worse, talk about prophecy..😅🤣


_Let's not mention *that* prophecy meant for Amaniel..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

That is probably a good idea.... The mods might get mad- unless we do on Divergence Discussion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2022)

That's right-- otherwise, the eggs might come out. 🥚

Let's not forget the inhabitants of the Beeland, like Messers Gotleaf and Heatertoes.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 26, 2022)

Let's not forget Er, the One


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2022)

I thought that was a medical show. 🤔

Could be a good place for Malung.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Let's not forget Er, the One


If I remember rightly, Er was the name of a character in Plato's Republic.
_
Philosophy awaken!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's right-- otherwise, the eggs might come out. 🥚


Say it not so!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2022)

Oh, it so -- Ebereth. 😄


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, it so -- Ebereth. 😄


_One more word about eggs, and I shall summon Námo beside me, and tears unnumbered ye shall all shed!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Don't be so harsh... How do you think they made _lembas_?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2022)

From embas?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Don't be so harsh... How do you think they made _lembas_?


That's not something I'd know, Elbereth. But maybe Melian learnt it from Yavanna.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

To be clear: Nothing wrong intrinsically with eggs, it is the inherent over-usage of eggs and egg puns.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2022)

And roleplay, hmm? 🤔


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

It needs to stay in its lane, and I admit, I am guilty, and I frequently get carried away.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> It needs to stay in its lane, and I admit, I am guilty, and I frequently get carried away.


And so do I...such is the bond between us, unfortunately.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 26, 2022)

I knew it! I just knew someone mentioned *y*eggs in this thread!

Or in keeping with the thread: eggs.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 26, 2022)

Ale is in the books so it's a character, right?

Le


----------



## Ent (Oct 26, 2022)

On the one hand I would love to rush through and "like" all these above comments.
in the middle of the road, I wonder if there can be an 'inherent' overuse of eggs. (or any overuse at all.)
coupled with that are things that need to 'stay in their lanes' which is a difficult concept for an Ent particularly. We are usually made into lanes.
but it has all served, whatever it all is, to thoroughly derail this thread, whatever in the world it was.

So... removing a letter I get Gaihir, the Indlord.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 26, 2022)

I apologize for any yegg carnage in past threads.

Emphasis on _past_ threads, however; and the past is over easy, my friends!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Derailed.. But we can get it back on track... I hope.

Finon Fine


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Nurfantur


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Nedanel


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Fidekano


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Tuor ---- Tor


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Makaure


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Baran ---- Barn


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Ninel


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Curufin ---- Crufin


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Matmo


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 26, 2022)

The Valar:
Manë, King of the Valar
Umo, King of the Sea
Alë, the Smith
Romë, the Great Rider
Mando, Judge of the Dead
Lórie, Master of Dreams and Desires
Tulas, Champion of Valinor
Vard, Queen of the Stars
Yvanna, Giver of Fruits
Nienn, Lady of Mercy
Stë the Gentle
Airë the Weaver
Ván the Ever-young
Ness the Dancer
Melko, the Enemy

The Maiar:
Aren
Iwendil
Curmo
Enwë
Gothmo
Haimena
Imarë
Maron
Melan
Palacend
Oórin
Ssë
Salar
Tilin
Uine


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

Great, you took away too many of them...

_Have I not the claim of my own thoughts?_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Now before you respond, dear @Nienna Qalme-Tári ---

This is a thread of a game and not our RP. No dishonor is felt from the Valar...this I say to ye.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 26, 2022)

This I know of well...

I shall take my words back then...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

And... On we go:

Lalath


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 26, 2022)

Dor, Nor, and Or


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 26, 2022)

Good ones!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 26, 2022)

Palland - just Poland misspelled?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

Nimloth ---- Nimlot


----------



## Lithóniel (Oct 27, 2022)

This is so funny to read, I absolutely love it 😂


----------



## arivista (Oct 27, 2022)

Most Tolkien character names would be ruined by taking away any letter. But what about other way around? Could some be improved by it?
I can only think of Evildo Prince of Cats right now


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't know about better, but changes of meaning:

Lalaith ---- Alaith

Alaith means to protect or ward off in Noldorin.


----------



## Ent (Oct 27, 2022)

Smaug - Smug


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

That is rather accurate.


----------



## Ent (Oct 27, 2022)

yeah, i couldn't help but think the same when I typed it..!!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 27, 2022)

Gothmo


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

Radagast ---- Radagat


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 27, 2022)

TreeBear has a whole new meaning...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

I suppose it does... On the topic of Ents:

Quickbeam ----- Quickbam


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 27, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I suppose it does... On the topic of Ents:
> 
> Quickbeam ----- Quickbam


Not inaccurate.


----------



## Ent (Oct 27, 2022)

Gollum - Gllum. 

Another 'relatively appropriate' one. But I've lost track now. I think repetition is setting in..


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

He was rather... Glum.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 27, 2022)

Thorin - Thorn


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 27, 2022)

He could be a bit prickly. 
How about Walin and Alin?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 28, 2022)

Thorn may be prickly, but his father is worse, I think...

Thrain --- Train


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 28, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Thorn may be prickly, but his father is worse, I think...
> 
> Thrain --- Train


I mean even without modifying it there's a Groin (or Gróin)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 28, 2022)

There were 7 Duin's 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Ent (Oct 28, 2022)

Dwarf --- Darf --- Arf

The Dwarfs keep pets called Darfs who are very prone to Arfing.
They really need to control those Darfs Arfs so the roving bands of Ocs, Wags and Wofs in the area don't know where they are.
It's a tough job..!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 28, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> There were 7 Duin's 😬


Durn.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 28, 2022)

Say, could Thrain become a Thain? 🤔


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 28, 2022)

Well, what's not possible?


----------



## Ent (Oct 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Say, could Thrain become a Thain?


Perhaps if Thrin changes their political structure a bit..! It was a title peculiar to the Shire...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 28, 2022)

Galion ---- Alion


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 28, 2022)

Teperion a Larelin


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 28, 2022)

Orophin ---- Orphin

Misspelled, but still I think I'm onto something.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 29, 2022)

Angmar ---- Angar -maybe that's a hint to why he turned out the way he did.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2022)

Rhûn would just be hûn and harad would behard


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm afraid I am duplicating previous posts, but I have no desire to go through the thread to check.
Ulfang - Ufang
Ulfast - Ufast


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

Arda. Yes, I removed a letter.
Ebereth
Elentár
Kementár


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 31, 2022)

La
Mar
Maka
Messë


----------



## arivista (Oct 31, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> He was rather... Glum.


That's just Czech version of Gollum, actually.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

Actually? Wow, interesting.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 7, 2022)

Paurien (I might have spelt that wrong though, since I can't quite remember the original.)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 7, 2022)

ox
Would have been a bit different if an ox had walked by and seen Frodo and Sam sleeping in the woods instead of a fox 


> An ox passing through the wood on business of his own stopped several minutes and sniffed.
> 
> ‘Hobbits!’ he thought. ‘Well, what next? I have heard of strange doings in this land, but I have seldom heard of a hobbit sleeping out of doors under a tree. Three of them! There’s something mighty queer behind this.’ He was quite right, but he never found out any more about it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 7, 2022)

Good thing he wasn't a fo!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 7, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Good thing he wasn't a fo!


What's a fo?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 7, 2022)

Add an e. 😄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 7, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Add an e. 😄


Ah. Never thought about it but pretty sad that a fox found the hobbits easier than Nazgul 😂


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 7, 2022)

Kamul - Kamu


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 8, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Kamul - Kamu


Amul


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 8, 2022)

Egnor/Agnor
Andret
Finro
Urwe
Mi


----------



## Eljorahir (Nov 8, 2022)

What about adding a letter?
Borosmir would be pretty bad.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 8, 2022)

But Mími sounds cute.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Elthir (Nov 8, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Add an e. 😄



efo.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 8, 2022)

Elthir said:


> efo.


Feo?


----------



## Elthir (Nov 8, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Feo?



_fœ with œ as in French œuf "egg"_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 8, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Feo?


Change one letter and it's what you left with when you're in the Halls of Mandos-


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 8, 2022)

Can Este change her name to Est?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 9, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Can Este change her name to Est?


Esë.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Nov 9, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Can Este change her name to Est?





ZehnWaters said:


> Esë.


These are...unusual changes for me...

I feel conflicted...

Where's Irmo when I need him...?


----------

